# Lecteur MP3 et Wave



## ze_random_bass (2 Février 2020)

Bonjour,

je cherche un lecteur de fichiers MP3 et Wave que j’ai sur mon iPhone et mon iPad et qui me permettent de faire des listes de lecture. L’idée serait d’avoir un fonctionnement assez proche d’iTunes ou Winamp sur un ordi : gérer mes morceaux présents sur mon bidule, en faire des listes de lecture mais en les laissant là où ils sont sur le dit bidule.

Merci, a+


----------



## ze_random_bass (3 Février 2020)

Oups, je viens de me rendre compte que je n’ai pas mis le sujet dans la bonne section du forum.

Un modo compatissant peut-il le déplacer ?

Désolé et merci ;-)


----------



## ze_random_bass (4 Février 2020)

Personne ?


----------



## Igrekoa2n (4 Février 2020)

Synchronisation avec Itunes et l'application Musique non ?


----------



## ze_random_bass (5 Février 2020)

Igrekoa2n a dit:


> Synchronisation avec Itunes et l'application Musique non ?



Bonjour,

ce serait une bonne idée si j'utilisais encore la syncrho iTunes avec un ordi. Ma machine principale est un iPad Pro et j'ai un abonnement Apple Music ... appli qui ne permet pas d'incorporer des fichiers mp3 ou Wave dans sa bibliothèque. Je peux lire un à un ces fichiers depuis l'appli ... Fichiers ... mais j'aimerais en faire des listes des lecture. Et je cherche une appli toute bête pour faire ça. Pour le moment, je ne trouve que des machins _iTunes-like_ qui peuvent faire plein de trucs alors que je cherche un bête gestionnaire de bibliothèque musicale comme Winamp.

a+


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (6 Février 2020)

Salut,
Bien que VLC soit « un couteau Suisse », je l’utilise En audio comme tu désires le faire


----------



## ze_random_bass (6 Février 2020)

Diablo76 a dit:


> Salut,
> Bien que VLC soit « un couteau Suisse », je l’utilise En audio comme tu désires le faire



Salut,

sur iOS ? Je n’y suis jamais arrivé. Comment fais-tu ?

Merci, a+


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (6 Février 2020)

ze_random_bass a dit:


> sur iOS ? Je n’y suis jamais arrivé. Comment fais-tu ?


De plusieurs manières:

Par Dropbox, Icloud etc... Onglet Réseau -> Services en nuages. (pour Dropbox, appui sur la flèche à droite du morceau) cette méthode est valable pour rapatrier qq musiques.
Par partage via Wi-Fi
Coté Vlc



Coté Ordi



Tout tes fichiers se retrouvent dans Fichiers -> Sur mon iPad -> VLC


----------



## ze_random_bass (6 Février 2020)

Salut,

en fait je veux lire sur VLC des morceaux qui sont déjà sur mon iPad, dans iCloud précisément. J’arrive à les ouvrir dans VLC par le bouton partage mais je n’arrive pas à garder la trace du morceau dans VLC ou commencer une liste de lecture.

Précision : je n’ai pas d’ordi

Merci, a+


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (6 Février 2020)

Ha d'accord
Alors transfert tes morceaux depuis iCloud  dans Fichiers -> Sur mon iPad -> VLC


----------



## ze_random_bass (6 Février 2020)

Au temps pour moi : onglet réseau sur l’appli, choisir iCloud puis ouvrir … ça fout un peu les morceaux dans l’ordre qu’il mais je peux faire des listes de lecture à partir de ça !

Mission suivante : synchroniser ça entre iPhone et iPad !


----------



## lineakd (6 Février 2020)

ze_random_bass a dit:


> Au temps pour moi : onglet réseau sur l’appli, choisir iCloud puis ouvrir … ça fout un peu les morceaux dans l’ordre qu’il mais je peux faire des listes de lecture à partir de ça !
> 
> Mission suivante : *synchroniser ça entre iPhone et iPad !*


@ze_random_bass, pour la synchronisation, je ne sais pas trop mais tu peux te servir du partage wifi de vlc sur l’un des tes appareils et tu retrouveras l’appareil dans les fichiers serveurs de vlc. De là, tu pourras les lires ou les télécharger sur l’autre appareil.


----------



## ze_random_bass (6 Février 2020)

Je vais voire ça. J’ai aussi remarqué que VLC apparaît dans la liste des app utilisant iCloud. Je verrais ça tranquillement ce soir à ma maison.

Merci en tout cas !


----------



## _cam (6 Février 2020)

Tu peux utiliser "WeTransfert", c'est sympa, je l'utilise comme lecteur musical de temps en temps, sinon, ouais, VLC c'est pas mal..


----------



## daffyb (6 Février 2020)

Oplayer est pas mal aussi


----------

